# some pic's of work and other stuff



## solo (Feb 26, 2018)

The paint guy at work asked me to make something adjustable for the different size pallet jacks.
The stands are what we used to get the counter weights on for the fork trucks we build. A little slice and dice and there you go. They work great. ( people used to drop them, not picking them up properly and raising them up waist high.)
The hyd motor rack is a space saver. The jig for snapping the plastic clips together was the first thing I made when hired on, I had a lot of fun making it.
Here’s a few pic’s of me moving the mill out of the old shaky garage into it’s new home. I built it using 8” SIP’S, I love it. Cool in the summer, warm in the winter. I rarely use the AC and run a small oil filled radiator on 65* in the winter. I have a dehumidifier I run at 40% all the time. It’s South Carolina it’s humid all the time…
I made a security door for a check cashing place, they got broke into a lot..
A made the little cart for my Miller 211, I loved that welder, but had a chance to upgrade to a 252 and sold it. The crank handle on the Monarch was missing, the tail stock is really heavy. Pushing it around got old. (they tell me they broke the old one when last moving the machine, and tossed it!)
The tumbler I made but wasn’t my ideal. I told the engineer it wasn’t going to work, and it didn’t. it’s using a welding positioner, way slow, noisy, not meant to turn for 8hrs a day. I think one of the guy’s turned it into a grill. There’s more but not as interesting, just work. Oh I do have one more to show you, I’ll have to get it off my phone. I machined a prototype casting for the oil filter, at home on my lathe, work wasn’t happy I did it there. At that time we had no DRO’s on the lathe. Since then we now have a few more bells and whistles.
I’m really impressed with everyone’s work on here, where do you find the time for your projects! I’m ending a long, long, remodel so I hope to have a little more time on my hands to have more time in my shop. I no longer have the old Dodge, Man that was a great truck, I really miss having a front hitch.


----------



## Boswell (Feb 26, 2018)

Great pics and some nice projects there Solo


----------



## f350ca (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice work.
Really need to make a hand crank to the tailstock like yours.

Greg


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 26, 2018)

Good work!  I love building stuff and solving problems.


----------



## MozamPete (Feb 27, 2018)

I like the welding cart - great re-purposing.


----------



## solo (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. It's handy having a huge dumpster at work. I love going to the scrap yard here too. Always something to drag home. I try to keep a tight lid on doing that, keeps the wife happy. 
 I past up a powered wheel barrow, no motor but all the hydraulics were there. I was thinking of putting them on a Presto lift I had for moving things around here. That was very handy and heavy. I made a riser and cradle for lifting 12' sheets of drywall to the second story, and another for lifting the plywood, and shingles. I don't want to get to much into construction, this is a machining forum.  But being a machinist and fabricator, has made life easier for me.  The plan is to finish the house and semi retire. The house is to big for two people. But we bought this to flip, just taking a lot longer than we planned on. (life happens}


----------



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2018)

Great post. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice pics.

Really like the mig welder cart. I have both the little Miller and a file cabinet. Might have to copy your idea.


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2018)

Welcome aboard , woundering what a sip’s is , “I built it using 8” SIP’S, I love it. ? “ nice projects.


----------



## solo (Feb 27, 2018)

dlane said:


> Welcome aboard , woundering what a sip’s is , “I built it using 8” SIP’S, I love it. ? “ nice projects.


A SIP is a Structural insulated _*panels*_ (_*SIPs*_) are a high performance _*building*_ system for residential and light commercial construction. The _*panels*_ consist of an insulating foam core sandwiched between two structural facings, typically oriented strand board (OSB). _*SIPs*_ are manufactured under factory controlled conditions. I picked up some 10' long, cut in half, so 5' walls then I added 2' on top of them. I was working what I had and was cheap. Work at that time, was redoing the roof so I was able to get piles of 1 1/4x 4x8 sheets of urethane free. So I was able to insulate the floors and ceiling too. The panels I got (cheap) used a spline to attach each other and screwed on each side. one day
 I built the building so I can take it with me, when we move. It splits in the center, so I can load the 8'x16' sections on my trailer, to it's new home somewhere. Machinery will be bolted down of course, and anything that could move will be taken out or secured.


----------

